# Form 6 Bonanza!



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Sep 12, 2006)

Apparently someone (no name dropping) felt I was slighting their instructor by Mr. Seabrook's tournament Form being the only one posted. I'm not here to slight anyone so here are the rest of the Form 6's from the Tatum 2006 camp. Jeez, tough crowd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Twp8FN7UJr8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgd_04fbkMI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yI5qR24rNBg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26ld90QXnbI

I swear I must get more kenpo hate mail than anyone, except maybe Doc LOL.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Sep 12, 2006)

I dunno. Doc may have you on that one James


----------



## chtavis (Sep 12, 2006)

What do you mean you hate Kenpo by mail!?!?! I'm gonna tell my "friends" on another forum and we'll show you.....HA!

Sound familiar....LOL. Great that you had those though. What software are you using to edit. You mentioned you spent beaucoup bucks.

CT


----------

